# What does hot feeling gas mean?



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

does it have something to do with indigestion? i had hot gas last night and thought i was having diarhea in my underwear. i didn't so i was lucky. anyone know what this means?


----------



## MondayMorning (Mar 7, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think the perceived temperature of the gas matters. The anal sphincter does it's best to tell solid from liquid from gas but it does seem that sometimes it gets it wrong.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

This is purely a guess on my part, but the difference in the feeling of the gas could be due to the type of gas that is being produced. The vast majority of the time that I have gas it is odorless and does not feel "warm or hot". I believe this may be hydrogen gas (I've read that it's odorless)... Once in awhile I get gas like what you're referring to and it generally smells really bad. Could this be methane (as opposed to hydrogen)? The production of methane is more complex and depends on the type of bacteria in your digestive tract... I have no idea if this is accurate: just throwing ideas out.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the gases you fart out are from bacteria, not just methane. Methane is odorless. It is the sulfur containing gases (hydrogen sulfide) made by sulfur reducing bacteria that are the stinky fart gases.


----------

